# Wahl: User 2011



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2011)

So es ist soweit, ich schließe die Nominierung ab und eröffne mit diesem Beitrag
die *Wahl zum User 2011*. Die Spielregeln sind einfach, jeder hat eine Stimme und
die Abstimmung ist Öffentlich. Die Wahl wird am *30.12.2011* um *09:20* beendet

Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme, das Forum lebt davon das man hier Unterstützung bekommt,
das gilt für Anfänger, wie auch für Profis. Wir arbeiten mit so einer Komplexen Technik, das
kann man nicht in jedem Fall immer sicher beherrschen, da ist es schön zu wissen, das einen
hier geholfen wird. Mit dieser Wahl können wir denen, die hier sehr eingebracht haben ein
kleines „Danke“ zukommen lassen und ermutigen auch in Zukunft endsprechend unsern
Moto weiter helfen mit Tips, Ratschlägen und einfachen Smalltalk, den….

*„Wissen ist das einzige Gut, was sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt“

*Viel Spaß und viel erfolg den Nominierten!


Bitte auch hier abstimmen http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50330-Wahl-Publikumsliebling-2011


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2011)

Herr Nagel, kannst Du bitte aus dem Saftjoggl noch einen Sicherheitsexperten machen?

Safty -> *Safety*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Herr Nagel, kannst Du bitte aus dem Saftjoggl noch einen Sicherheitsexperten machen?
> 
> Safty -> *Safety*



neh ich komme an die Umfrage nicht mehr dran, wäre ja auch noch schöner 
das muß ein Admin machen. Endweder Umfrage ändern oder Nick vom Dieter ändern.

Endschuldigung Dieter, war keine absicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2011)

wo ich schon am Nörgeln bin:

JasperMP ->JesperMP


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2011)

ach herje, was hab ich da angerichtet


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> neh ich komme an die Umfrage nicht mehr dran, wäre ja auch noch schöner
> das muß ein Admin machen. Endweder Umfrage ändern oder Nick vom Dieter ändern.
> Endschuldigung Dieter, war keine absicht.



öhm klar, dann klicke ich mal auf "Beitrag melden" ...


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
na da hat man mal ein paar Tage keine Zeit.
Ich hoffe es war kein _Lapsus linguae, _wenn ja kannst Du das Essen vergessen.
Und Saft trinke ich auch, wenn auch nicht oft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2011)

Dieter es war wirklich nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, ich
habe die Umfrage in der Frühstückspause erstellt und
bei dir war das auszählen etwas aufwendiger, die Zeit
war knapp...

Es tut mir leid und möchte mich bei dir und Jesper in
aller Form Endschuldigen. 
So bald ich zeit habe werde ich einen Beitrag erstellen 
wo ich hundert mal "Safety und JesperMP" schreibe.

Hast du den schon deine stimme abgegeben?


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ist doch kein Problem, schreibe einfach alles 1000mal dann passt das schon.
Ja, ich habe meine Stimme abgegeben, bin auch überrascht dass ich in der Liste auftauche, freut mich aber sehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2011)

Tiefstapeln steht dir nicht, Dieter 
Wenn du nicht wer dann?


```
0001 Safety und JesperMP
0002 Safety und JesperMP
0003 Safety und JesperMP
0004 Safety und JesperMP
0005 Safety und JesperMP
0006 Safety und JesperMP
0007 Safety und JesperMP
0008 Safety und JesperMP
0009 Safety und JesperMP
0010 Safety und JesperMP
0011 Safety und JesperMP
```

Puh, jetzt brauche ich erstmal eine pause


----------



## M-Ott (21 Dezember 2011)

Schön, zu sehen, dass sich auch User an der Abstimmung beteiligen, die sich sonst nicht so rege am Forum beteiligen.
Vielen Dank dafür und weiter so!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es war kein _Lapsus linguae, _wenn ja kannst Du das Essen vergessen.



es war wirklich nur ein _Lapsus Calami_, langsam bekomme ich Hunger


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2011)

Ja wir holen es nach, fragt sich nur wo, wie, wann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

kleine Bilanz 51 haben schon abgestimmt, Harald führt verdient. Aber da geht noch einiges,
Paule, Jesper, Ralle, dalbi, 4L und Thomas haben dieses Jahr einiges geleistet, die haben noch
mehr stimmen verdient. Macht den Wettbewerb spannend und stimmt ab.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

Wieso ist es diesmal eigendlich eine Geheime Wahl ? ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wieso ist es diesmal eigendlich eine Geheime Wahl ? ...



Ist nicht geheim, einfach auf die Zahl der stimmen klicken ...


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Leute, gebt Eure Stimme ab!!!!!!!!!
Es wird ein Kopf an Kopf-Rennen

Auf das der Sicherste - äh - Beste gewinnt........... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Da ist noch nichts sicher, da gebe ich einen Saft drauf aus


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

nur nen Saft?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> nur nen Saft?




Er muss doch fahren, Tommi.... hast du das     schon vergessen ?


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Axel, das war doch nen anderer Anlass...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

fährt er halt 2x


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

genau!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Jungs das war ein Wortspiel *Saft* = *Safety*, Wortwitz quasi.....wegen der Sicheherheit,
Ihr versteht.....ich glaube eher nicht :sad:


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Hä?


----------



## Voxe (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wheinachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob, und wen ich nominieren könnte. Aktuell habe ich mich entschlossen, es zu lassen und dies zu schreiben.

Da ich noch nicht lang in diesem Forum bin, allerdings 3 Kandidaten persönlich kenne, fehlen mir Gründe mich zu entscheiden. Ich nominiere im Stillen alle und bitte Sie, genau so weiter zu machen. Sei es, etwas spitzfindig oder sachlich knapp.

Ich denke, die 3 Wissen wer, mit was gemeint ist. Also, bitte weiter so.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Wettwewerb läuft noch!!!!

Wo sind Eure Stimmen?

Weihnachten ist vorbei, stimmt ab !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Es darf noch abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Approx (29 Dezember 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, daß es laut Anzeige z.Z. 2364 'aktive' Benutzer gibt...
Ist ne Wahlbeteiligung von ca. 3 Prozent !!
Wir sind ein müder Haufen..

Approx


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es mit daran, daß die Wahl nicht geheim ist 

Beim Publikumsliebling sind es pro Kandidat mehr Stimmen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2011)

ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden.

Aber mein Portemonnaie würde sich auch mal über nen grünen Schein freuen ROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Ich Druck dir einen aus, die grünen waren doch die 34,-€ Scheine ?
Die Adresse stimmt doch noch!?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an PN/DP zum User 2011

:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo PN/DP,
auch von mir herzlichen Glückwusch und vielen Dank für die tollen Beiträge!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mein Glückwunsch an PN/DP und auch an Herrn Nagel und Safety, 
die alle zusammen zurecht auf dem Siegertreppchen stehen.
Danke für Eure intensive Mitarbeit im SPS-Forum. 

Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen Nominierten für Euer Engagement.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald zu den wohlverdienten Sieg und vielen dank an den Silbermedaillenträger
Dieter, zusammen seit ihr jeder auf seiner weise eine echte Bereicherung für das Forum. Bitte weiter so.


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Harald,

ich gratuliere Dir zum Sieg: "User 2011"

Ich war schon stolz in die Endausscheidung zu kommen
und deshalb möchte ich mich auch bei allen bedanken, die mich vorgeschlagen und gewählt haben.


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Harald unbekannterweise Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz.

Dieter zum 2. Platz, als würdiger Sicherheitschef des Forums.

Helmut, meinem Nachbarn, zum 3. Platz als würdiger Vertreter der Region OWL.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## waldy (30 Dezember 2011)

Hi PN/DP ,
ich habe meine Stimme auch für dich abgegeben.
Nur Komischeweise antwortest du nicht mehr auf meine PN , das finde ich interessant.

gruß waldy


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2011)

*Danke*

Hallo,
ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Rubrik VDE, IEC, DIN, so Aufmerksam gelesen wird.
Ich bedanke mich für die Nominierung und auch für den Vizetitel und das bei ausschließlich  Beiträgen zur Maschinesicherheit und funktionalen Sicherheit, normal werde ich vom Hof gejagt.

Ich verspreche euch weiter mit diesen Themen zu nerven und entschuldige mich für die Überlangenbeiträge im Voraus.
 Es gibt im deutschsprachigen Netz kein Forum in dem so offen mit diesen Thema umgegangen wird und ich hoffe das bleibt auch weiter so.

Bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei Tommi für die oft kontroversen Diskussionen die mir viel Spaß machen.

Also damit hier nicht schon der erste Überlangebeitrag entsteht VIELEN DANK!!!!!!


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2011)

Das zeigt, dass ein Umdenken einsetzt bzw eingesetzt hat.
Daran bist du auch nicht ganz unschuldig.
Deine Beiträge erklären verständlich die doch sehr komplizierte Gesetzeslage und macht es leicht dies zu verstehen und sinnvoll umzusetzen. 


bike


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Helmut (Nagel),

bist Du schon auf dem Weg nach Stralsund zur Pokalübergabe? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Dezember 2011)

Jo, scheint so, 
es hat sich ja seit heute nachmittag nichts mehr getan bei ihm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2011)

Ich graviere gerade den Nick von Harald in den Pokal,
einmal habe ich aus Versehen 'CAN' geschrieben dann 'ASI',
ich muss das mit 500er Schleifleinen wegmachen, das dauert halt.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Dezember 2011)

Ach so


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich graviere gerade den Nick von Harald in den Pokal,
> einmal habe ich aus Versehen 'CAN' geschrieben dann 'ASI',
> ich muss das mit 500er Schleifleinen wegmachen, das dauert halt.



Au man..... bei den ganzen Bussystemen die es gibt kann das dauern.......


----------



## PN/DP (31 Dezember 2011)

*Danke!*

Hallo,

vielen, vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei dieser Wahl ihre Stimme gegeben haben. 
Ich bin überrascht, daß ich die meisten Stimmen erhalten habe, obwohl ich seit Mitte dieses Jahres wegen Arbeit sowie privaten und gesundheitlichen Umständen nicht mehr so intensiv aktiv sein konnte.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Safety und Helmut als zweite und dritte Sieger.

Grüße
Harald

PS: Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2012 !


----------



## waldy (1 Januar 2012)

Hi PN, 
ich bin immer noch besonderes dir Dankbar für Hilfe mit Logo , das war wircklich Gute Geschenk.

gruß waldy


----------



## Tommi (30 Januar 2012)

Ich zitiere QM vom letzten Jahr (ich glaube, er war das)
"Nehmt doch mal den PIN aus dem Fred" 


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2012)

Endlich habe ich den Pokal fertig bekommen, er geht morgen in die Post!


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 31.12.2011: ...ich muss das mit 500er Schleifleinen wegmachen, das dauert halt...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 02.02.2012:  Endlich habe ich den Pokal fertig bekommen, er geht morgen in die Post!



Na, die Bussysteme haben dir aber wirklich zu schaffen gemacht


----------

